
Swifty – Free Password Manager (Offline Storage, Gdrive Sync) - alchaplinsky
https://github.com/swiftyapp/swifty
======
chmaynard
I have hundreds of online accounts. The login data is currently stored in a
1Password vault and in my macOS keychain. Is there an efficient way to copy
this data into Swifty?

